

60 Hours of Hell: The Story of the Barkley Marathons - tnorthcutt
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/running/60-Hours-of-Hell-The-Story-of-the-Barkley-Marathons.html?page=all

======
tnorthcutt
This short documentary about the Barkley Marathons is quite good:
[http://vimeo.com/97270099](http://vimeo.com/97270099)

